# amd64-current. some little memory leak in kernel



## samspeed (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi ALL.
2 week ago, I switched i386->amd64 on my server, with full new ports tree, save only configs.
Under heavy disk IO, "Wired" memory increased and kernel panic in malloc inside IPFW.
Uptime back proportional of disk IO load, with transfer large files from one HDD to another,
paniced from 1 to 3-4 hours. With no IO uptime about 2-5 days.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 12, 2010)

Submit a BUG here:
http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 12, 2010)

IIRC, a lot of overhauling is being done on IPFW in -CURRENT, so http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ipfw/ should be your next stop.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 12, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> IIRC, a lot of overhauling is being done on IPFW in -CURRENT, so http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ipfw/ should be your next stop.



In -CURRENT and 8-STABLE.

@OP:  Definitely check out the archives for IPFW-related issues when running -STABLE or -CURRENT.


----------

